# color code question



## goose134

First, I'm from the sates and don't work with European equipment often AT ALL. However, I am curious, and trying to broaden my knowledge. To that effect: What is the current color (colour?) coding for wires in Europe?
Is Europe standard, or is UK different colors? I know that the earthed connection (Neutral) used to be brown but now is not. Lastly, why keep brown in the new color scheme at all? Doesn't this lead to ghastly problems? Happy Holidays:santa:


----------



## TOOL_5150

I believe in the UK that blue is the grounded conductor, brown is the ungrounded conductor and green with yellow stripe is the grounding conductor.

~Matt


----------



## frenchelectrican

it supposed to standarized the colour codes in the European part but IMO it not really well understood but let me get this part here plese click on this link http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=298&d=1194906275

this colour should be standarized but for other area it is not really standrized because with older international colour it very instering to see how they ran it.

http://www.electrical-contractor.ne.../ubb/showflat/Number/148731/page/1#Post148731

this is pretty long one but there is a extra link inside of that one it will pretty much fill you in with all the info and i did make a comment in there as well.

that colour code will pretty much cover everything as far the sisuation is now.

[ some local area may have it own set of colour code as well so have to watchout this one as well.]

Merci, Marc

P.S. the second link will help you alot of info there


----------



## philip657

brown is your live
blue is your nutrual
the copper (has to be sleeved ) is your earth 

then your switch wires are 

black is your com
gray is switch live 
brown is a live


----------



## frenchelectrican

philip657 said:


> brown is your live
> blue is your nutrual
> the copper (has to be sleeved ) is your earth
> 
> then your switch wires are
> 
> black is your com
> gray is switch live
> brown is a live


 I will not argue with ya for a min but are you using this colour on the Britsh Standard ?? or other standard format ??

I am used to both North America and French electical colour codes but your part somehow it got me a little confused with it but thanks for getting this part straten out.

i understanding the switching part but IMO i rather keep it bleu for common side but for live side i will use either brown or black or grey depending on what phase it draw from [ this is true with commercal building with 3 ph wye feeds ]

Merci, Marc


----------



## philip657

that is the latest couler code for the uk and what i have just been told in my part p training.
as for the black being com i see were your comeing from but i am going by my notes i have and my OSG


----------



## frenchelectrican

Ok, Thanks for updating with the infomation.

I will plan to add this infomation to the international colour code as soon i get the format updated.

[ this part is from other forum and been keeping it up to date with the latest info.]

By the way Mate.,, do you have the " traveller " or " shuttle " wire colour as well ?? [ for two way or two point switching devices {3 way switching For North American verison }] if so i will add this on the list as well

Many thanks for providing the infomation here.

Merci, Marc


----------



## philip657

sorry i have never heard of the turms " traveller " or " shuttle " 

hopefully be able to help 

Philip


----------



## frenchelectrican

ok that allright but i will provide the link so you get the idea what we are talking about.

http://ezdiyelectricity.com/images/wiringdiagrams/switches/3-way-switch-wiring-diagram.jpg

this link will show a simple 3 way connection this is one of common way we do this in North America.

Merci, Marc


----------



## philip657

wow is that how you do it mains in to the switch and then onto the lamp ?

emm what couler wire on that drawing are you refering to in thease turms


----------



## philip657

oh i woder if you mean the strapper's wire couler code ?


----------



## frenchelectrican

Philip:

the colour code what we refered to our 3 way [ 2 way to your terms] the black is always live[hot] white is useally used for netual [ some time it is not the always the case it can be used for switching point as well ] and red is between the switching points.

as you see on the photo what i give on here it the " orange " wire really that is a earth wire [ some case the earth wire wil be green in our terms]

but for correct colour sequince for 3 way will varies a bit but end result the black is live but if you see a white wire it can be live [ the white wire have to be remarked by useing electrical tape or marker so you know it is live ]

Merci, Marc


----------



## philip657

hope that helps thats the way we do it over here ( please note i left the earths out for clarity)


----------



## frank

Philip.

Not quite right. The use of colours GREY and BLACK for strappers and BLUE for the switch wire is not a 'standard'. The colours are a coincidence of the use of cables being used that are manufactured for single phase or three phase use. ie. Brown/Blue and Brown/Grey/Blue. You can use any colour you wish except for neutrals and Earths.
All cables that carry live ( non earthed supplies) have to be identified Brown. Identify with brown oversleaving or Brown tape.


Frank


----------



## philip657

yea i know that brown marks to say its live and i showed that

if u buy cable here it comes in that coulers and all courses i took have always told me that the is the standed but i do not have proof to back this up


----------



## Trimix-leccy

There again, it is/was not uncommon to use a t&e for the strappers with a singles and cpc [6241Y] for the feed and switch wire; the strappers would then be brown and blue [sleeved brown], unless the strappers were done in twin brown [twin red as was] . Or as the soon to be released new 17th edition of the UK Wiring Regs [BS 7671:2008] will reveal and I quote _" wire it in whatever you want to , give it a few months and it will probably comply or be changed anyway " :wallbash: _


----------



## goose134

Thanks all, this is heading in a direction that is littered with terms that simply baffle me. It is interesting to hear them though! Have a good holiday!


----------

